# London from above, at night



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

some awesome shots i think you'll agree...

LINK


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are some really nice pics... Thanks for sharing the link Andy! 

Johnny


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Breathtaking pictures. I'm sure in Picture 10 you can see our own Captain Morgan enjoying a sneaky ciggy out on his balcony. Little monkey.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103407

repost


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

buckas said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103407
> 
> repost


Link shows another 24 photos of the series so strictly not a re-post


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:speechles :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stunning, thanks for sharing. I reckon his mode of transport was flying very low for some of those shots.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome picture , great city


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

S500 said:


> stunning, thanks for sharing. I reckon his mode of transport was flying very low for some of those shots.


reckon a chopper myself - reason being low light = long exposure, they've also gor quite high dof so even longer shutter would be needed so the need to hover i reckon. the new 5d2 could hit 3200 iso and do it in that kinda light (http://www.vincentlaforet.com/) but even then proabably wouldn't look as good as those.

either that or he's got a high end HD camcorder or used video mode on the 5d2 and taken stills of it 

drew


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

"Jason shot these images with a camera attached to gyro-stabilized mounts from a Eurocopter AS355, hired out at around £1150 (GBP) per hour, using Nikon gear and either a 14-24mm or a 70-200mm lens. Even with that, the low light and heavy vibrations can make things difficult, Jason says "I often shoot tethered to my MacBook Pro to check the sharpness of the images whilst I shoot".


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

ive seen them pics before and really love them


----------



## Clear Solutions (Feb 7, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## St3vie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool Pics. Love the one of tower bridge


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can now see where Scolari went wrong, the goals were in the wrong place:wall:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow i was wondering how got those shots in such low light! they are that perfect they look like they are computer generated. fabulous


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic shots - I need a better camera


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Amazing pics, shame about the one of Stamford bridge, shoulda been Upton Park, lol


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW!! awesome :doublesho


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing pictures, great post!


----------

